# Rumor is Chandler on the block?



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

So the rumor is the Knicks are looking to package Wilson Chandler and Eddy Curry for a "premier outside-shooting big man"? Really? Is it me or I thought we were thin at the Guard position. I know we still have to fill out the roster but to go after a "premier outside-shooting big man" seems a bit unnecessary at this point. Lets break down the roster...

PG- Felton, Douglas
SG- Chandler, Azubuike, Rautins
SF- Gallo, B. Walker, Fields
PF- A Stat 
C- A Randolph, Curry, R. Turiaf, Jordan plus the 7 footer from Russia.

This line up can be switched up in numerous different because of the versatility in the players we have meaning players like chandler can play SG/SF, Azubuike SG/SF, Douglas PG/SG and so on depending on our match ups. The way it looks is that we look kind of thin around the SG/SF/PF position unless we get unproven players to take on big minutes. What do you guys think we should get out of Wilson Chandler and Eddy Curry??? I'm thinking a playmaker to take some of the pressure off of A-Stat. Some of players that I think can be obtainable would be A. Igoudala (PHI), G. Wallace (CHA), J. Smith (ATL), H. Turkologu (TOR) and maybe for the right price D. Granger (Ind). Chandler can fit in nicely for any of the players listed (except for Granger) because he posts similar numbers to them but he comes at a cheaper price tag and less years, Eddy Curry's contract expires after this year. Players mentions contract go beyond this year. Of the players mentioned I think Igoudala is the most obtainable but I'm not high on the idea, Turk is def obtainable but we don't need that contract, Smith and Wallace would be great but I doubt their respective teams would pull the trigger and D Granger is more of a pipe dream  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF is a premier outside shooting big man? Dirk? They're going after Dirk?

I'm so confused. There are hardly any premier outside shooting big men. Mehmet Okur?

If the Jazz used the Boozer exception to trade for Al Jefferson, I could see them dealing Okur to the Knicks for Chandler and Curry.

NY would still have max money next summer and Felton and Okur expire in two years, opening up another max slot.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF is a premier outside shooting big man? Dirk? They're going after Dirk?
> 
> I'm so confused. There are hardly any premier outside shooting big men. Mehmet Okur?
> 
> ...



You got me too. The only player I can think of that can maybe fit the bill would be the same player we traded away, Zach Randolph. I can't think of any other obtainable players that meets that criteria.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF is a premier outside shooting big man? Dirk? They're going after Dirk?
> 
> I'm so confused. There are hardly any premier outside shooting big men. Mehmet Okur?
> 
> ...


How hard would you laugh if they traded for Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

GregOden said:


> How hard would you laugh if they traded for Rashard Lewis.


Lewis expires in 2 years which wouldn't hinder our cap for players like CP3,D. How and D WIll but his contract is too big and if we absorb it, it will hinder us from having cap for a max player this summer which would mean no Melo on NY. For that I say no to R. Lewis.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF is a premier outside shooting big man? Dirk? They're going after Dirk?
> 
> I'm so confused. There are hardly any premier outside shooting big men. Mehmet Okur?
> 
> ...


Maybe Troy Murphy. He'd fit nicely in our offense but I doubt the Pacers would be interested in that package alone.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Maybe Troy Murphy. He'd fit nicely in our offense but I doubt the Pacers would be interested in that package alone.


I like that scenario. Troy Murphy is a double double machine, avg 14 ppg and 10 rpg last season. He's roughly 6'11 245 pounds, so he's a nice big body down low. The only negative is, I don't think Indiana would do this trade. They seem thin down low w/ Roy Hippert, Jeff Foster and Hansbrough (injured most of last season). Plus, I think Granger and Chandler play similar roles, I think the two would run the floor really well together but they are too much alike. The best part of Murphy is that he's an expiring contract that actually produces. I would do this trade but I'm sure Indiana wants no part of it.

I remember reading earlier this summer, Atlanta was looking to move Josh Smith. I'm guessing because they resigned Joe Johnson so they wanted to save some salary cap. Anybody heard this? I've always enjoyed his game. I think if he's in play we should make a strong run at him and put him at the SF w/ A-Stat at the PF and A. Randolph at the C. Josh will be able to help big time on D plus he's a nice option at scoring around the rim. Josh Smith and Maurice Evans for Eddy Curry and Wilson Chandler would work under the salary cap.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> I like that scenario. Troy Murphy is a double double machine, avg 14 ppg and 10 rpg last season. He's roughly 6'11 245 pounds, so he's a nice big body down low. The only negative is, I don't think Indiana would do this trade. They seem thin down low w/ Roy Hippert, Jeff Foster and Hansbrough (injured most of last season). Plus, I think Granger and Chandler play similar roles, I think the two would run the floor really well together but they are too much alike. The best part of Murphy is that he's an expiring contract that actually produces. I would do this trade but I'm sure Indiana wants no part of it.
> 
> I remember reading earlier this summer, Atlanta was looking to move Josh Smith. I'm guessing because they resigned Joe Johnson so they wanted to save some salary cap. Anybody heard this? I've always enjoyed his game. I think if he's in play we should make a strong run at him and put him at the SF w/ A-Stat at the PF and A. Randolph at the C. Josh will be able to help big time on D plus he's a nice option at scoring around the rim. Josh Smith and Maurice Evans for Eddy Curry and Wilson Chandler would work under the salary cap.


Yeah, I just don't think we should get Troy Murphy under the circumstances the Pacers would likely want (Anthony Randolph). I do think we should pursue Danny Granger because it's clear that Melo is likely to bolt and the Nuggets would trade him beforehand to get value. Granger would be all the value they could hope for.

I'd also say "no" to Josh Smith. We have to many similar players at the 4 and 5 spots (Anthony Randolph, Amar'e). As much as Smith might be on the market, I don't think the Hawks are looking for simple a salary dump in exchange. In either case, they'd have no interest in Wilson Chandler who is more of the same for them. Marvin Williams might be had for a salary dump, though. I think he'd be a valuable piece to rerout in a larger package for a star (i.e. Paul).


----------

